

The best 1 billion $ Samsung ever spent on marketing - _ikke_
https://plus.google.com/109374849138720664008/posts/HakhykJFQvM

======
corin_
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4433011>

------
tedunangst
Does every repost of the original also need to be reposted to HN?

------
rericksen
These fairytale conversations "overheard" at starbucks never actually took
place.

------
bobebooey
I don't think so. This is simplistic tripe.

